# 4x4 YJ or 4x4 LanLan!?



## zurrik (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,

My third thread in 3-5 days ^^....
I'm not completely sure...please, tell me YOUR opinion!

Thanks!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 5, 2009)

LanLan has 4x4's?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 5, 2009)

obviously.


----------



## robust_ov (Dec 5, 2009)

Really? lanlan has 4x4..?


----------



## Razorwolf (Dec 5, 2009)

I believe this is the Lanlan 4x4.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25584


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2009)

The Lan Lan appears to not be any different than other ball-mech 4x4s.


----------



## zurrik (Dec 5, 2009)

So, is it the same as 4x4 Meffert's/Rubik's?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it just me or do the lanlan 4x4 cubies look more rounded?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 5, 2009)

zurrik said:


> So, is it the same as 4x4 Meffert's/Rubik's?



you meant meffert's/QJ


----------



## zurrik (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes! ^^


----------



## retr0 (Dec 6, 2009)

I recall somewhere reading the YongJun 4x4s were essentially "V-cube 4s", but since they're not out we'll have no idea. 

I didn't know LanLan had 4x4s, but a video of the YongJun 4x4 makes me think it's a decent cube. I'd go for that one.


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

YongJun's are out. There are video's showing they are basically v4s.

http://www.youtube.com/user/izovire#p/u/4/IAse5Fl3XBc


----------



## HALLU (Dec 6, 2009)

Where to buy the YJ 4x4?


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 6, 2009)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26509


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 24, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26509


okay for the white version, but not exists in black ?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think there is a black one.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 24, 2011)

lan lan is the best


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> lan lan is the best


 
You bumped a thread that's 364 days old...congradulations


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 24, 2011)

Brand "ShengShou" also has 4×4 cube.
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=168


----------

